# 

## pawelpiwowarczyk

Cześć!
Jutro kończę samodzielnie układać kostkę brukową (betonową) na ścieżce do domu. Kostka ułożona klasycznie, to znaczy na podsypce piaskowej.
Czy bezpośrednio po ułożeniu kostki ubijam (wyrównuję) ją zagęszczarką, a po zagęszczeniu zasypuję fugi piaskiem, czy wręcz odwrotnie, po ułożeniu kostki spoinuję fugi, a dopiero po tym wchodzę z ubijarką? Internet nie daje jednoznacznej odpowiedzi.
A może wstępnie wyrównać kostkę (np. 2 przejazdy wyrównywarką), po czym sklinować kostki zasypując fugi piaskiem, a następnie wyrównać powierzchnię "na gotowo"?

----------


## Piotrek2005

u mnie jak układali kostkę to ubijali a potem piasek w fugi, w sumie to nie jestem pewny czy kolejność prawidłowa ale kostka 2 lata leży i jest ok

----------


## brylekpl

> Cześć!
> Jutro kończę samodzielnie układać kostkę brukową (betonową) na ścieżce do domu. Kostka ułożona klasycznie, to znaczy na podsypce piaskowej.
> Czy bezpośrednio po ułożeniu kostki ubijam (wyrównuję) ją zagęszczarką, a po zagęszczeniu zasypuję fugi piaskiem, czy wręcz odwrotnie, po ułożeniu kostki spoinuję fugi, a dopiero po tym wchodzę z ubijarką? Internet nie daje jednoznacznej odpowiedzi.
> A może wstępnie wyrównać kostkę (np. 2 przejazdy wyrównywarką), po czym sklinować kostki zasypując fugi piaskiem, a następnie wyrównać powierzchnię "na gotowo"?


najpierw zasyp piaskiem. jak pojezdzisz ubijarka po niezasypanej kostce to Ci sie wszystko porozpada i pokrzywi.

----------


## Stermaj

Ubija się przed. Ubijarka powinna mieć specjalną gumę lub inną okładzinę aby nie rysowała kostki. Po ubiciu zasypujesz piaskiem.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

A nie moglibyście być jednomślni? I bądź tu mądry.

 Cały dzień nad tym myślę i wydaje mi się, że znaczenie tu ma także przygotowanie podsypki. W poradnikach piszą by nie ubijać podsypki (podsypki, nie podbudowy), za to na forum brukarskim fachury jednogłośnie piszą że ubijają. Pewnie na ubitej kostki mają minimalną różnicę we wysokości, a na mojej nieubitej jedna od drugiej pół centymetra wyżej/niżej.

Zrobię więc tak, jak pisałem - przejadę raz, dwa razy zagęszczarką by chociaż mniej więcej je wyrównać , wówczas zasypię piaskiem, wyrównam powierzchnię na gotowo i zasypię piaskiem jeszcze raz.

 Teraz mam inny dylemat. Właśnie skończyłem układać kostkę ale zastanawiam się czy nie wstrzymać się z wyrównywaniem. W nocy lało. Można wyrównywać kostkę kiedy piasek pod spodem jest mokry?

----------

